# help with the chute adjustments



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

i have a craftsman 9-27 model 247.88790 snow blower with power steering that has the one handle chute lever that controls the side to side and the up and down. what i need to know is did sears ever come out with a fix for the chute up and down? if i tighten the bolts i can't move the chute and with them loose enough to move then i can't keep it in the position i need, it goes all the way up and when i need to have it lowered it goes back up in a few steps. has anyone found a fix. if not can anyone direct me to a fix. thanks bp.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't say I know a lot about it but that's never stopped me before!!! I *think* I've seen where the chute isn't that tight, the HANDLE is tight enough to hold it.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Are there metal parts that you can bend into shape? When in doubt, bend it. I know some snowblowers would pop out of their drive gear and needed bending to keep them locked into their position. Maybe this is what needs done on your chute lever. It's hard to know without looking at it.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

nothing is loose and there are no parts to bend. the lever that sticks out on the panel is for side to side and up and down adjustments. the side to side have detents to hold it into position the up and down has friction. if i tighten the nuts that hold the chute on i can't move the up and down easy and that may break the cables, if i loosen the nuts enough to move the chute then it will not hold where i place it. a very bad design. i was hoping someone may have come across a fix or sears may have a repair kit for that issue. thanks bp.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

this is what i did today. i took the bolts out of the chute and replaced them with longer ones and springs. i tried this in the yard and kept going over the snow that i piled on itself over and over. the chute did stay where i put it in all positions. now the test will be as i use it. will keep you posted. thanks for the ideas. bp.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

well after 2 large show storms the improvements to the chute have proved to work better than nothing at all. i think by adding a rubber washer in between the chute and the deflector may be the final thing to make it work perfect. i have not did that just yet because i needed to make sure i was on a good track for the fix. if that fails i will not be out because the fix i have done so far is working way better and i can live with it. so if others are having this same problem springs on the bolts are one possible solution. thanks for the help.


----------

